# processing honey



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

You can use a spatula and skim it off, or gradually push it to the sides of the container with the tip of the spatula and lift it off there. You will always end up taking some of the clear honey as well, but try to keep that to a minimum.

Some just throw these skimmings out or wash them down the drain, but you might just as well feed them back to your bees by drizzling it on the inner cover, or putting them in a feeder jar-- and then nothing's wasted.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Covering the scum with saran wrap and then picking it up works well.

BubbaBob


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

"Scum" = A layer of very fine AIR bubbles????


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

some bubbles, some unfiltered bee parts and pollen, some missed wax...little of this, little of that...all the stuff you want out and that the screeds didn't catch...the "stuff" rides the air bubbles to the surface.

BubbaBob


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

If there's nothing big in it, skim it with a spoon or spatula and put it on toast.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Sell it at a premium on top of bottles to a natural foods store.


----------



## piroqueman (Nov 24, 2004)

The floaties stick to saran wrap? That sounds good. Thanks all. I will try it all and see what works best. I tried it before and didnt skim off any of it and the honey was rough looking. I gave a jar to a old man and he cheeseclothed it two times and said it cleared up. Anyway, the honey was out of a tree and I wound up feeding all but the one jar back to my bees. I was just wanting to know so I would have a good idea of how to do it when my honey comes in. Good day all.


----------

